# cedar bow staves



## chief1941 (May 1, 2009)

any info on cutting one out from a green tree would be helpful. The only possibility i see is from a limb. Too many limbs and knots on main trunk.


----------



## dpoole (May 1, 2009)

Hatchet Dan says them limbs and knots are what gives a bow its character...


----------



## Redbow (May 1, 2009)

I can assure you, a small Red Cedar Tree makes an excellent bow ! I know the Cedar has lots of limbs and knots, but don't sell them short ! 

I would imagine you can make a good bow out of a Cedar limb too, just be sure to let it dry good before attempting to do so or it might not last for long if you don't ! 

My favorite bow that I have made is from Red Cedar ! Its about 70 inches long and pulls over 50 lbs. ! I made it from a stave out of Red Cedar, the tree was probably about 4 inches in diameter !


----------



## chief1941 (May 2, 2009)

Thanks redbow The tree I was trying was much larger. I!ll downsize. What styll of bow is your favorite?


----------



## chief1941 (May 2, 2009)

P.S. Did yousplit it before drying?


----------



## Redbow (May 2, 2009)

chief, I usually make my bows in Native American style but most of mine are just longer. I find longer is better for me, I tend to overdraw a short bow. They can and will explode on you at times,,I have had that happen a few times with self bows !

I do not split the trees before drying, they just warp too badly on me. I have some Hickory that I split but the staves are useless now as they have warped so badly during drying that I have to throw them away. Luckily I have more Hickory to work with. 

I cut a Cedar sapling 3 to 4 inches in diameter and seal the ends of the tree to keep it from cracking. I leave the bark on until they are dry, the top of my shop makes a good drying place. Usually I will not touch the Cedar until it has been drying for 4 to 6 months. Longer drying time is even better! I try and cut my trees in winter when the sap is down ! 

Good luck with your bow project !


----------



## dpoole (May 3, 2009)

I talked to Hatchet Dan about this . He says the indians would find a large tree they wanted to make a bow out of,and go up 7 ft and cut into the tree a few inches , then they would go to the base of the tree, directly below the top cut and repeat the process, then they would wedge out a stave from between the cuts.. This did not kill the tree,as a scar would form over where the stave was removed.


----------



## Bowyer29 (May 3, 2009)

Redbow said:


> chief, I usually make my bows in Native American style but most of mine are just longer. I find longer is better for me, I tend to overdraw a short bow. They can and will explode on you at times,,I have had that happen a few times with self bows !
> 
> I do not split the trees before drying, they just warp too badly on me. I have some Hickory that I split but the staves are useless now as they have warped so badly during drying that I have to throw them away. Luckily I have more Hickory to work with.
> 
> ...



Don't throw all that Hickory away! I will pay you to ship me a couple of staves! Character can be steamed in and out!


----------



## dpoole (May 4, 2009)

Dont worry i aint gona throw them away.


----------



## Redbow (May 4, 2009)

Bowyer29, I wish you lived close by me, you could have a couple of the Hickory staves !

As far as shipping them out to someone, nope, I won't do that !


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 5, 2009)

If you can find one in the woods, it will have a lot less knots and limbs. Look for a cedar with a trunk about the size of your arm that's growing up close to anotther tree. The side next to the other tree will be pretty clean. I'd definitely split it and get the bark off quick. If you leave bark on cedar here for a couple months, the bugs eat it up, or the sapwood anyway.


----------

